# What should I expect with a new 6 mo standard poodle?



## queenof88s (Nov 5, 2009)

I am thinking of getting a 6 month-old standard poodle rescue dog for a companion. We've never owned a dog before. We live in a home, have an 8 year old child, a cat, and a 4-foot fence. We want to keep the dog inside most of the time.
I've been reading all the new posts and reading about standard poodles online. I really like everything I've read about this breed so far. They seem like amazing dogs. I do realize there is lots of grooming involved, and that is okay.
I just wanted to ask if there was anything I need to expect that maybe someone isn't telling me??? Just want to cover all my bases and get a feel for how it is going to go.
Do sp's jump on and lick their owners a lot? We plan on going to obedience classes, but wasn't sure if that could be helped or not.
And if you have any other advice, please let me know.
Thank you!
-S from Kansas


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't have a standard, so other's may correct me. The 4' fence would be a huge concern for me. Poodles are light and springy which made them an ideal candidate for the circus. You can even google a poodle doing backflips for Pet Star! 

My mini can easily jump twice her height (2 feet) with no effort, and she is only 4.5 months old. 

You can train a poodle what rules are acceptable and what is not (no jumping up on people and no licking.) I had an epileptic poodle that would nervously lick her paws constantly and had a tendency to lick my face the same way. I taught her the command "enough" and would sometimes offer my hand as a trade. She had a super long tongue too. 

What I would be concerned about with a rescue is health and temperament. Sometimes seizures don't start until about 2 years of age. I'm not sure how von Wildebrands or Addison's would manifest itself. I can tell you that watching your poodle have a seizure is heartbreaking. Definitely not an experience I would want my daughter to deal with on a regular basis. A rescue requires a lot of patience, especially if there are any known obstacles that have already made an impact on their behavior.

I grew up with a poodle since I was 5 years old. Having a dog will be a great experience for her and will be her best friend ever (along with you of course). I would just take whatever precautions you can to prevent unnecessary heartache in regards to health and temperament.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello

First of all I think it's great to have a poodle. Any dog really. Pure love and some good therapy for me!! HA! I am relatively new to poodles but not dogs or I hate to say this, high maintenance dogs lol, I have 2 pomeranians as well.

Thing's to know. They are so lovable, smart, genuine and human like - so it's easy to spoil them. 

Thing's I discovered with mine that I might not have realized to some extent:


-----They are mouthers when they are young - work on this right away. They can be a little "nippy".
-----Grooming - as you might think is multiplied by 10! They need regular trimming and clipping of nails. They have to have their ear hairs in the canal pulled out. (That my BF does, I just can't - even though it doesn't bother them much) There is some initial expense with the at home grooming if you chose to get clippers, scissors and other grooming products.
-----Poodles are large chested and prone to bloat. Be careful they do not overeat or high energy after they eat.
-----House training with Olie was more time then I expected so I would be very strict with water and meals schedule and take him/her out often.
-----I crate train, it has been the most effective training I have ever been successful with any dog I have had or known. There is a lot more security with the dog and yourself should you chose this method. I felt it made it a lot easier to train him going outside as well as chewing. Now he loves his little den! 
-----They like to jump, and to a point it's ok, but I would try to train down or off or they will as any dog try to jump on you and they grow SO fast so they get heavy quick.
-----Olie is not a big licker, he will but light and very little.

My BF wanted a man size dog - we agreed after long research that a poodle was the best fit for us. My goal was to let him establish the stronger bond, that has not happended..........We all love him SO SO much. I sware we are lucky we already had 2 great dogs and now Olie - it just gets better. I LOVE POODLES!!!


----------



## queenof88s (Nov 5, 2009)

*What to expect*

Now I am scared, but I really appreciate you telling me that. That would be heartbreaking - I'm not sure if I could handle seizures. The rescue is 6 months old, at a vet's office, and they don't know any health history. Just negative for heartworms. So, do you think I should try to find a rescue over 2 years old? That scares me as well, because I have a cat and thought they should "grow up" together. Also, I'm scared about an older dog not being trained. Let me know what you think. Thank you so much!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I've had toys and seizures tend to be more prone to the smaller versions of the breed. The other diseases though tend to be common in standards, especially with a pup from a back yard breeder or puppy mill. It may or may not develop any problems. 

I just wanted to give you some things to think about. Ask around, especially your vet. This is why, even if you choose to go with a breeder, you need to verify that they do genetic health testing and breed dogs that have a predictable history for their health.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

BFF was good to tell you that about seizures as well. 

Health testing is good but not always something available as a foster or adoptee. All dogs have some health issues. So do a google search also in regards to standards so you can be better determine. In the meantime there are many experienced people on her that have dealt with health issues and their spoodles. 

It's a matter of what you can handle emotionally and also financially if something bad happens. Olie was worth the risk to me. As were my other two sweeties!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

its alot of work with the grooming and health tests but I think its well worth it 
and needless to say rescuing any dog is really rewarding 

we have a rescue Shih-tzu that the breeder left at the vet because of a hernia...we paid for the hernia operation and the neutering of him and hes one of the sweetest dogs around who was abandoned because he was "too much hassle"

I agree with Olie though, standards sometimes have health problems but if you're able to and willing to have him/her in your home I say go for it ^_^


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> its alot of work with the grooming and health tests but I think its well worth it
> and needless to say rescuing any dog is really rewarding
> 
> we have a rescue Shih-tzu that the breeder left at the vet because of a hernia...we paid for the hernia operation and the neutering of him and hes one of the sweetest dogs around who was abandoned because he was "too much hassle"
> ...


Wow Olie did have a hyrnia when he was born too! (Needless to say we got a great deal on him and the breeder?? did take very good care of Olie afterwords) I did not foget, but at the same time he is as good as new so we have moved past that thank god.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Both of my spoos were rescued/private adoption, neither one had any health testing behind them, no papers, nothing. My male turned five in july and my female is turning four end of month. They are happy, healthy (knock on wood) and wonderful member of our family. Getting a dog from a rescue doesn't mean there will be problems, just like getting a puppy from a fully tested parents doesn't guarantee their health, although the odds should be better. My friend only adopts mutts from a shelter and her current husky/shepherd mix is 16, going on 17. He has slowed down a lot but he is still impressive!!!!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I think its great you are rescuing and I would not worry to much about the dog not being health tested 

Seizures are rare and I would not worry to much about it. Being a young dog he should adjust pretty well to you and your family. My Standard does not lick, I have only met one who was a licker and even so she was not so aggressive with it and would stop when told. I have a 4 foot fence with my big Standard girl and she does bounce at it but never goes over, plus she is supervised when outside. Obedience classes are an awesome idea. I second the crate suggestion, I do not know what I would do with mine! (I have 7!)

Have you visited the dog? Why is he in need of a new home?


----------



## queenof88s (Nov 5, 2009)

*What to expect*

No, I haven't visited the dog yet. I just heard about her. I called the vet a couple days ago and the lady at the front desk said they don't have family history, but it is negative for heartworms. I asked her if she had a good disposition and she said 'yes'. I haven't visited the dog yet because she is 4 hours away - but also I want to really think about this decision for a month. I'm kinda nervous! And if another family adopts the dog - I'm sure there will be another spoodle rescue (under 1 year old) out there somewhere. I really want a female, though.
Wow, keep the comments coming. I am learning so much. I am visiting my vet day after tomorrow, and I have lots of questions for him as well.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I dunno about your rescues where you live 
but here in Ohio rescue dogs don't last in a rescue more then a few days =\
so if I were you I wouldn't wait too long =[
especially if you really want that poodle


----------



## queenof88s (Nov 5, 2009)

*What to expect*

Oh dear! I hope she is still there. It's just that my hubby wanted a week to think about it. 
So...sorry if this is a dumb question but - can I have someone groom her once a month - or do I need to do that AND do a lot of grooming at home on top of the once a month grooming. Just checking.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Standard poodles are HIGH ENERGY dogs. How much exercise are you able to provide a dog? They need A LOT more than just running in the backyard. 

Neither of my standards are big lickers, but one is a jumper and when I say jump, I'm talking getting 3 ft off the ground from a sit. 

Depending on her coat, you may have to brush her often, or may not have to brush her at all. One of my standards does not get matts, my other one gets matts in his tail and where his collar rubs his neck. Keep in mind also that a groom can cost $40+ depending on where you go. 
Since this is your first dog, obedience class is SUPER important. I would recommend finding a training school that uses positive reinforcement training as poodles can be sensitive to harsher training methods. 

Do not rush into getting a dog just because she might get adopted before you have REALLY thought about it. It's a 10+ year commitment. You can also talk to breeders to see if they have older puppies/young adult dogs.

My first standard has epilepsy. It's a very heartbreaking thing to watch, but otherwise he lives a "normal" life with help from his medication. 

Best of luck with your search for a poodle.


----------



## queenof88s (Nov 5, 2009)

*What to expect*

I stay at home while my son is in school, so I do have a lot of time to give for exercise. I enjoy walking and hiking, so I think we are fine there. 
I am concerned about our 4-foot fence. I'll make sure I'm in the yard with her, but I'm still concerned. If anyone else has thoughts on this, let me know.
I'm okay with the grooming.
I think that is great advice not to adopt until I've really thought about this. I really do plan on that. I'm anxious because this will be our first dog - so I really am doing a lot of pondering. If this dog goes to another owner, I'm sure I will be able to find another dog if we decide to move forward.
Thank you for giving me more to think about.


----------



## queenof88s (Nov 5, 2009)

*What to expect*

Oh, and I forgot to say that I do plan on going to obedience training. We live right by Petsmart and I think they have classes. If they don't have the classes I need, surely I can find something (I hope!).


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

queenof88s said:


> I'm anxious because this will be our first dog


OK, cut that out!!! Right NOW!!!  You are smart to do your research and to think long and hard about adding a dog to your home (especially your FIRST dog) but, if you can help it, don't be "anxious". Dogs really can pick up on our attitudes and emotions and anxiety will not be helpful in acclimating a new family member.

By nature, I am not a worrier... I pretty much take things as they come and only worry when there's actually something to worry about - not before. That has served me well with my pack. I also do canine foster care for a local rescue facility and dogsit friends dogs in my home and I have never had an incident with the variety of dogs coming in and out of my home at different times. I know that if I had anxiety about it, my dogs would feed on that and we'd have problems...

As far as the fence - I'm sure there are poodles who can and would jump over a 4 footer... I think I've stated this in a different thread but the two adult poodles I've had in my yard have never even remotely attempted it. One is a dog we've had since a puppy and I think she just "knows" it's a boundary and not to cross it. The other standard poodle was a year old when we brought him home and it never looked like it even crossed his mind to try jumping... Maybe because it never crossed MY mind??!! 

Good luck with whatever your decision is... and remember... stay calm and in control - no worries!!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Locket I don't find them to be very "high energy" dogs in every line. Harry my black standard is pretty high energy but if he has a good romp every night he's fine. He does like to chew up things so he needs bones to be happy. I had that rescue Ginger and she was the laziest dog I've ever seen. She would run the backyard but in the house she was seriously a bum. I think it all depends on which lines your dog comes from. If the breeder is breeding for a high prey drive for hunting then yes your dog is going to need a lot of outdoor activity to keep it happy. Some are just great pets that settle in the house and get out enough energy in the backyard or whatever. I think it's good to let them run in a big way (like an open field or something secure) once a week. Harry seems to really enjoy that freedom.


----------



## queenof88s (Nov 5, 2009)

*What to Expect*

Plumcrazy,
Hey girl, I like your attitude! Sometimes I really need people to remind me not to be such a worry wart!
Kpoos, 
Do you think I can take this dog to the park and let her run in a big way a few times a week - or do I need to always have her on a leash at all times? I guess what I'm asking is - do they come back to you, or do they try to run off?


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I think thats dependent on the dog
Elphie doesn't have to be on a leash in our yard or at the park even with people around 
she comes right back to me when I call her name

but our lab/poodle mix he has to be on a leash at all times he darts especially when people are around he wants to be right up on them investigating them.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

What Keithsomething said... It all depends on the dog and the training. It's impossible to make a blanket statement about any dog either running or coming back when called. If I had a new dog, I would definitely keep her on a leash when out and about and then find a way to determine her recall in a safe, fenced area without a leash (and do some training before that!)

My Hannah-banana is very good at recall, but my dachshund; Juliet, decides that her ears don't work because her nose is busy when I try to call her back off-leash!

Just use common sense and better safe (on-leash) than sorry (dog gone)! Good luck!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I'd suggest you look into a dog park as a wonderful safe place to let them run and explore off leash. Its not allowed around here for a dog to be off leash in parks etc that are not so designated. You'll want to check that out. Go slow about letting them off leash in an unfenced area until you know how well they come and listen. I totally agree with plumcrazy better safe then sorry.

I have a spoo (Sport) that I got at 4 years old (he's 8 now)he doesn't have paperwork and I know next to nothing about his past. He is a wonderful, sweet, gentleman and the biggest couch potato that you have ever met. He is most certainly not licky or jumpy on people (way too much effort) but my kids can do anything they want to him. He is also wonderful to walk off leash. However he can jump the moon and will forget himself when faced with a squirrel or cat. I would not trust him to not jump out of a 4' fence. 

My 2 younger poodles (14 months) are much more energetic (I think it would be impossible to be less). Betty Jo is a licker which is probably our fault as the kids (I have a 13 year old, a 7 year old and a 5 year old) all encourage it. Jenny (her sister) is a sniffer and rarely licks she does love to dig though. They weather permitting walk with me too and from the school each day and we usually take at least one of them when we are out and about. They love yard sales. They really love the dog park. 

As for really high energy I think that depends on the poodle and its age. My girls are really calming down a lot and I expect that in another year they will almost as calm as Sport. They will already cuddle up with me and watch tv on my lap or at my feet for hours. 

I also think they are one of the best breeds for kids. Mine are all wonderful with all my kids and their friends. They are patient and its a wonderful thing to see them all grow up together.


----------



## queenof88s (Nov 5, 2009)

*What to expect*

I read somewhere there is a difference with the colors pertaining to their personality. Do you find that to be true? The rescue I want to visit is black, but there is a white rescue at another shelter. Thank you!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

hey Queen, where in Kansas are you located?? I am in Wichita!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

My experience with animals (of many species) is that there can be generalities assigned to them because of color/breed that don't necessarily hold true for every one of that group... for example:

Calico cats are crazy clowns
Arabian horses are hot and high energy
Chocolate labs aren't as smart as the other colors
Pit Bulls are vicious

Now... I'll have to say that I've known some sweet, laid back calicos, some lazy Arabians, some sharp chocolate labs and the marshmallowiest (is that a word?) Pit Bulls you'd ever have the pleasure of meeting! Just like people, animals are individuals and it's unfair and faulty logic to assign a "personality" or "temperament" simply because of species, breed or worst of all; color!!

If you try to keep in mind that all dogs are individuals and although they may portray certain traits in common with others of their kind - they can't all be painted with the same brush!

Hope that helps!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

queenof88s said:


> Plumcrazy,
> Hey girl, I like your attitude! Sometimes I really need people to remind me not to be such a worry wart!
> Kpoos,
> Do you think I can take this dog to the park and let her run in a big way a few times a week - or do I need to always have her on a leash at all times? I guess what I'm asking is - do they come back to you, or do they try to run off?


I agree with Keith. It's going to depend on your dog and how well you know it. There is a large open field far from the road where we live. Harry's gotten much better about recall lately (especially with my husband) and I totally trust him to be able to let go and run open like that. There are some dogs that would make a beeline for the road so you need to know your dog. You can teach recall with a really long leash and two people.


----------



## queenof88s (Nov 5, 2009)

*What to expect*

Thank you KPoos and plumcrazy. That is good information. Tanner, I am close to Kansas City.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Being able to go offleash is largely based on training, but also partly knowing your dog. Start recall training as soon as you get your dog. 

As long as you can provide a standard poodle with at least an hour of exercise a day (not necessarily all at once), I think most would be content with that.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

You know my breeder friend doesn't really provide Harry's mom with that amount of exercise and she's good with that but his sister on the other hand isn't and needs more outdoor activities. Now they have a big ranch and a swimming pool for the dogs so they get plenty of time to run and exercise when they want to.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

KPoos said:


> You know my breeder friend doesn't really provide Harry's mom with that amount of exercise and she's good with that but his sister on the other hand isn't and needs more outdoor activities. Now they have a big ranch and a swimming pool for the dogs so they get plenty of time to run and exercise when they want to.


I'm sure some poodles are fine with less and some, like my Mitch, need much more. But I think it's best to give more exercise than not enough, especially with puppies, and an hour really is small potatoes, especially if you have a backyard.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't know if this is true or not but I read that in this breed a puppy need not have long periods of time running at full speed because of the hips. I haven't asked a breeder about this but I was wondering if someone here had heard anything about it.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

KPoos said:


> I don't know if this is true or not but I read that in this breed a puppy need not have long periods of time running at full speed because of the hips. I haven't asked a breeder about this but I was wondering if someone here had heard anything about it.


That's true, however that's referring to "forced" exercise like biking, running or jogging. Free play is fine. I meant that its important to get puppies lots of exercise because a tired puppy is a good puppy


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Heck yeah it is! When they are tired they sleep a long time and they don't chew up the legs of your chairs.LOL


----------



## queenof88s (Nov 5, 2009)

*What to Expect*

Another question. (Just trying to plan my budget if I get this spoo). I called Petsmart today and they said a groom (bath, nail clip, and cut) starts at $70 and goes up for a spoo. Wow. I was really expecting $50 and didn't really want to go over that. Has anyone had luck finding a groomer who will do it for $50? Is it once a month or once every 6 weeks?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Even a toy or mini will cost $60 minimum. Another thing to keep in mind is that poodle hair tends to get matted, so you really need to comb/brush their hair at least once a week. 

If you are having budget concerns, you might ask a groomer if there is anything you can do to prep the dog that could help with the price. You could also choose to do the grooming yourself. It's not easy and takes a lot of time.

I started grooming when I got my new puppy. She is a mini and it takes me anywhere from 2 -3.5 hours. It depends on how wiggly she is and how long our break is. Honestly, for what groomers do on a standard, it's a lot of work that has to be done to keep them healthy. Grooming isn't just for looks. If nothing else, maybe you can do a groom in between and cut down the number of times with your groomer.

My other toys, I had groomed every 3 weeks. At one point, I stretched it to 4 weeks. I kept her hair in a fluffy trim. If you shave the dog down, you can stretch it to 6 weeks, maybe more.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

To be honest, I have heard more horror stories about PetSmart grooming than good ones. Look for grooming schools, they sometimes offer discounts if you agree to letting your dog be groomed by students, or someone who grooms at home. They're generally cheaper then grooming salons and PetSmart, and depending who you find, the same quality groom. We get our boys groomed every 6 weeks for $50 each at this lovely amazing lady's house and she does a great job, plus the boys are in a home environment for the day as opposed to in a crate (which they're not used to).

We keep them short on the body, clean shaven face, a little length on the legs.
This is what Matrix typically looks like:


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

queenof88s said:


> Another question. (Just trying to plan my budget if I get this spoo). I called Petsmart today and they said a groom (bath, nail clip, and cut) starts at $70 and goes up for a spoo. Wow. I was really expecting $50 and didn't really want to go over that. Has anyone had luck finding a groomer who will do it for $50? Is it once a month or once every 6 weeks?
> Thank you in advance!


Ugh, no sorry not if you want it to be good. In this part of the country the groomers aren't competitive groomers so they are just okay groomers and still the start price for a standard (shave down not a lot of scissoring) is $65. If you wanted something really good it would be more than that.


----------



## queenof88s (Nov 5, 2009)

*What to Expect*

OK. Well - that is good to know. It is doable - I'm just dealing with sticker shock! I'll just have to cut back on my papercrafting supplies (my very addictive hobby). I was just hoping for $50. Maybe I could learn this myself - but not sure. The nails scare me - I think I'll always pay to have that done for sure. I will also look for someone who does it in their home - that is a great idea!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't think we've ever paid less than $65 (I started a thread called "My Grandspoo" or something like that, where I have pictures of my daughter's standard poodle's most recent groom, cost of that groom, and what the grooming salon owner told us about future grooms...) $65 is now a thing of the past and we're looking at $100+ for the cut that my daughter likes on her spoo... 

Before we acquired our spoo puppy I did research on grooming and I'm doing some of Lucy's upkeep myself... I've clipped her face a couple of times and her feet once and I'm looking forward to learning and practicing more!

Good luck with finding a reasonable groomer OR learning to do a lot of it yourself!!


----------



## queenof88s (Nov 5, 2009)

*the grooming*

Is it hard? (Clipping the feet and face).


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I think it becomes easier the more you do it. The feet were really hard for me at first but as time goes on you get better. You learn how to hold a foot and if you keep up with it, it gets easier to more quickly. To me the face is the easiest part aside from the tail. The tail is just a few strokes but the face is longer smoother strokes but the dogs hate that the most.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I know nails can be intimidating. If you grind them rather than cut them, it's a lot safer imo. Either way, just do a little at a time and it will be fine. You can ask the groomer to show you how. This is a great in-between maintenance item to do on your own.

I was too intimidated to do my previous dogs. Now it's so easy, I feel silly I didn't even try. It's good to keep some quick stop handy in the event you do cut the quick. This is one reason why I like grinding better. It's a lot more difficult to go too far and cause bleeding.


----------



## queenof88s (Nov 5, 2009)

*nails*

That is wonderful info about the grinding! I have a new guinea pig and I need to find someone to do his nails. But that is riskier than a dog. I would definitely want to be taught, and not just try it myself - so thank you so much for that tip. I feel better about it now. I think I could learn, and if not - I think I could find someone who would stay under the $70 range. But, I sure would love to learn.


----------



## queenof88s (Nov 5, 2009)

*Another Question*

Well, I keep thinking of new questions. Thank you for being so patient with me. Here is my question today.
My husband doesn't want to crate train (put the dog in a crate at night and when we run an errand). I want to. I don't think he understands that the dog doesn't mind, even though I try to explain it. So - this is still undecided.
So - if we don't have a crate and we go on a vacation for a week - do you guys think the dog is going to be totally freaked out when we leave her at the dog boarding kennel when we go on vacation?
Also - what do you think about my husband's opinion on not crate training?


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

queenof88s said:


> Well, I keep thinking of new questions. Thank you for being so patient with me. Here is my question today.
> My husband doesn't want to crate train (put the dog in a crate at night and when we run an errand). I want to. I don't think he understands that the dog doesn't mind, even though I try to explain it. So - this is still undecided.
> So - if we don't have a crate and we go on a vacation for a week - do you guys think the dog is going to be totally freaked out when we leave her at the dog boarding kennel when we go on vacation?
> Also - what do you think about my husband's opinion on not crate training?


I would first need to know exactly why he dose not want to crate. If he thinks is cruel I would take him to someones house whom I know who crates their dogs to show him how it can be..


----------



## queenof88s (Nov 5, 2009)

*Crate*

Oh, because he is being goofy. ;-) He thinks they look junky. Well, we don't have a finished basement, so the crate will sit in the living room or the bedroom. He just doesn't want to see it all the time. So frustrating. I don't see what the big deal is. I don't think they look junky.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

queenof88s said:


> Oh, because he is being goofy. ;-) He thinks they look junky. Well, we don't have a finished basement, so the crate will sit in the living room or the bedroom. He just doesn't want to see it all the time. So frustrating. I don't see what the big deal is. I don't think they look junky.


I love the look of a wire crate  But they also make these kinds of crate that I think look spiffy as well.

Wicker

Colored

Or you can get a crate cover like these.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

My opinion is that crate training, done correctly, is a wonderful, wonderful thing... I'm SOOOO glad I'm married to MY husband and not yours! lol!!! My daughter's standard poodle sleeps in a crate at the foot of Katy's bed in her room, and she stays in her crate while we're at work... my new baby sleeps in a crate right beside my bed, she also has a "daytime" crate in the living room where she stays while we're at work. We also have an extra crate in the kitchen and another one in the basement. 

My dogs love their crates and unless we're out of the house or sleeping, the crate doors are open... Purple Poodle gave you some links to some more "furniture type" crates, but I guess, in my house, we're not trying to hide the fact that we have dogs living there (and the crate is like their bedroom - it's their den - their safe place)

It's also one of my favorite tools for potty training - again, when used correctly! 

All that being said - my older two dogs (10 and 8 years old) only use the crates when they want to - they sleep in my bed and are loose in my house during the day. Once Katy's spoo and our new baby prove their trustworthiness (no more chewing or potty accidents) they'll be able to be loose too, but I'll never get rid of my crates because the dogs LIKE to go into them from time to time, and I like to have a safe place for them to go if necessary...

Good luck with convincing your husband that a crate is an excellent tool and that when used correctly, dogs really can benefit from using one!


----------



## queenof88s (Nov 5, 2009)

*crate*

Thank you for your advice again! Oh, I LOVE that wicker one! I'm worried a 7 or 8 month old would chew through it, though. :wacko:
But, I might give that a try if I can convince my husband. I really hope I do convince him - or I think potty training will be very frustrating.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

the wicker one looks like a standard wire crate with the wicker covering it... It might be possible to chew it, but if there are wire bars inside, it might not be that easy to get to the wicker... that being said, my daughter's spoo can pull all sorts of things through the bars of her crate when Katy hasn't cleaned her room - and there are items close to the crate... so it's possible... but it takes a little work!


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

Maybe if you explain to him that dogs actually consider their crates as their safe place, the place they can go to get away from it all. Many dogs feel anxious when left out on their own for a while, and a crate soothes them. Housetraining is much easier with a crate. What will you do at night without a crate to train? The dog will get up at night and use the house and your training moment is lost. It helps them learn bladder control. There are times you will want the dog to be in a crate for convenience and it is much easier if they learn to be in a crate from early on. You may have company come over that doesn't particulary like dogs (perish the thought) or have a party or something where the dog needs to be out from underfoot. Locking them in a room can result in destructive behavior toward your door. If they are used to their crate, it will be easier. I crate some of my dogs at night, some sleep in the bed. All are used to crating and it makes life a lot easier. Tell him it is for the benefit of the dog. Be careful about what kind of crate you get for a young dog. I made the mistake of getting a fabric canvas crate that was very light and easy to transport. My dog chewed through it in 30 minutes.


----------



## queenof88s (Nov 5, 2009)

*crate*

OK - good news update. My husband looked at the pictures you guys sent and agreed that if we do get spoo, he would like a crate! Yay! I'm so relieved. He said he had it pictured in his mind like a grey plastic thing.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

queenof88s said:


> He thinks they look junky.


Sounds JUST like my dad. But I kind of agree with him. I don't like the look of the giant airline plastic crates very much, but I do like black wire crates.

I'm glad your husband changed his mind. Potty training is MUCH easier and the dog is much safer when left home alone.


----------



## queenof88s (Nov 5, 2009)

*New Puppy!*

Good news! We got a spoo puppy yesterday! We named him Lukas! I will post a photo, if I can figure out how. He is 13 weeks old. We are so excited!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

WoooooHoooo!!! Yes, pictures please!! Congratulations! 

Oh, and you better change the status under your name to indicate the new arrival - it still says you "don't have one yet"!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Congratulations!!!
I'm with plumcrazy, we NEED photos


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Congratulations, can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats on the new puppy! Yes, photos please, when you can bear to tear yourselves away from him. 

I just read through this whole thread. I definitely think it's possible if you have the interest to learn to groom yourself. While it's not a poodle, my mom learned to groom our Portuguese Water Dogs because it was so expensive to get them groomed. She now grooms for other friends as well. So if you have the inclination, go for it!


----------



## queenof88s (Nov 5, 2009)

*New Puppy!*

Well, under my profile I did post photos. Hmmm...I'll try to upload them in this email, too! Hey guys - big question! He is ripping my pants! And sometimes he gets my skin and it hurts! I gave him 3 toys and also a towel - but still just wants to grab my pant leg and tug - he likes it best. Advice please!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

hes adorable!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh my very pretty, love the color and his expression. I bet your in love!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

queenof88s said:


> Well, under my profile I did post photos. Hmmm...I'll try to upload them in this email, too! Hey guys - big question! He is ripping my pants! And sometimes he gets my skin and it hurts! I gave him 3 toys and also a towel - but still just wants to grab my pant leg and tug - he likes it best. Advice please!


Aw, the joys of puppyhood. Good thing he's so adorable. Don't let it become a bad habit! He's pretty young so a good yelp from you when he does it may get the message across that his teeth are not meant for human contact. 

Positive reinforcement when he stops is important. And positive reinforcement when he plays with his toys instead of you is also important.


----------



## queenof88s (Nov 5, 2009)

*New Puppy!*

Yes - I am in love! He's so CUTE! He's a real gentleman, too. The only bad thing is him ripping my pants all the time. I am sure he'll grow out of it.
So - for positive reinforcement - do you mean a treat? Or just a "good boy!"


----------

